# Gears slipping; clutch or transmission?



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello folks,

I have a 94 Sentra E, 5 speed manual. I got back from a trip to West Virginia yesterday, and this morning I noticed that my 3rd gear was noticeably slipping if I accelerated hard after changing into it.

West Virginia highways are really hilly, like +1-2 mile stretches of inclines, so I'm wondering if I wore through the clutch or if I need to replace the transmission.

It's pretty much the 3rd gear only, although I remember going uphill in 5th gear, sometimes the car wouldn't accelerate as well (when it probably should have).

I have no problems with the 1st, 2nd or 4th gears, and there are no funny sounds or stickiness in the clutch. It's just the slipping with the 3rd gear and perhaps a little with the 5th.

Any thoughts?


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

How to Diagnose a Slipping Clutch in Your Car | eHow.com

try this and see what happens.


----------



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, I do believe it is the clutch. Unfortunately, the mechanic says it will take 8 hours to replace, so while the parts don't cost that much, the labor price will be very high.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^That labor is kinda high! We charge 6 hours labor and we are at the dealership!...:fluffy:


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

are you near new york? ill do a clutch for you and ill do it for cheap, i can do it in about 4 hours


----------



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm... unfortunately I'm in Central Virginia, a bit far of a drive to you. I do appreciate the offer.

Yeah, I think that's just "the book" labor hours, so I don't know. I checked around and it seems normal for around here.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

well if you want to pay for my gas ill drive down there (my mom lives down there anyways) and do it up for ya lol


----------

